# Need a new holster for my PT145



## JimmyInTN (Nov 6, 2014)

I want to buy a laser for my PT145, but if I do, I will need to buy a new holster because it won't fit in mine. I need a tuckable IWB. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

RDR Holsters
BladeTech holsters


----------

